
Kite raises $17M for its ML-powered IDE - ilyaeck
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/28/kite-raises-17-million-for-its-ai-powered-developer-environment/
======
thebladerunner
The demo looks neat, but the idea is not new. How does it compare to
competition.

